# 7mm 08 Varminter hunting rifle out to 1000 yds



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

Those shooters who are avid 7mm 08 gun owners know the best kept secret....ONE RIFLE that can shoot loads and velocities of the 270 cal to the 308 cal ( 175 gr bullets)...Why would anyone want to own anything else ?

When the proof has to be in the pudding....Part 1...162 gr Amax to 1000 yds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxT9YlUO ... e=youtu.be

Part 2....139 gr Midway repacked blems and Hornady SST bullets out to 1000 yds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd8YvyT2 ... e=youtu.be

For all of my hunting loads : look in the archives ; jchedj

Its November and close to deer season...this year make it a great season


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Simple answer......because I can!!! I would like to have one rifle in each chambering. That is a long way out of reach, but I can still try

I love my 7's, I just like em a bit larger. 7RM and 7STW.


----------



## Charlie47 (Nov 14, 2012)

I used to love the magnums too, favorite was 7mag. However, I still like the caliber but the Arthritis doesn't like the mags so much, so you adapt. :wink: 
Kind Regards,
Charlie47


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

There are lots of reasons. Go to a small store in the mountains of MT, WY, CO, etc. and see how many boxes of 7mm-08 are there. In most cases, none, but you'll find 308, 30-06, 270, 300WM. Not that important in most cases, unless of course you travel 1000 miles to hunt and have somehow forgotten to pack your ammo. Then it becomes real important, real fast.

For me though, I can load my 308 with bullets up to 220 grains if I want to, and I know the ballistics of the 308 inside and out. Yeah, I could learn the ballistics of the 7mm-08 too, but I don't want to. The 308 is the perfect round *for me*, for you it's something else, for another guy it will be something different than what you and I like.

I think it's terribly narrow-minded to insist that one cartridge is the best for everyone, in every situation. Shoot what works for you, let others do the same. The important thing is to shoot what you have, often.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Why would anyone want anything else? Hunting, shooting steel. Rocks, dirt, stuff that bleeds, the list goes on and on. If you are just shooting for score or fun why not just have one rifle? Maybe two setup the same so you always have one when the other is in the shop.

I need the extra horse power the mags provide. Prime example my brother was shooting with his friend who shoots a 7mm Rem Mag. They were shooting at a swinging gong at 900 yds. The 7mm would make it swing. The 338LM would make it go around and around.

I do not even know how many times I have been shooting at rocks and to only have smaller rounds not kick up enough junk to know where the round landed. Usually do not have that problem with my WM or LM. Plus it was a dark day and month in my life when I figured out the 308W was not all the hype was telling me it was. It is really lacking in hitting power. While it can be driven pretty far the big mags just do it much easier and with far more power.

Huntin1 you need to get your priorities set. Ammo and gun are number one and two on my list. License is number three. Usualy OK enough ribbing. It would seriously make me mad to get someplace and then have to buy garbage ammo to shoot from my rifle. Same goes with earplugs. I bought a case so I would not have to keep buying them for about a buck a set.

Pluto is actually an orbiting group of British soldiers from the American Revolution who entered space after the Chuck gave them a roundhouse kick to the face.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

would life not be boring if we all had the same cal


----------



## Charlie47 (Nov 14, 2012)

Very true statement Kurt!
Kind Regards,
Charlie47 :wink:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> Huntin1 you need to get your priorities set. Ammo and gun are number one and two on my list. License is number three. Usualy OK enough ribbing. It would seriously make me mad to get someplace and then have to buy garbage ammo to shoot from my rifle.


I've never forgotten my ammo, but know guys that have. Tends to ruin a hunt. Garbage ammo may be better than no ammo at all if you're 1000 miles from home.

On a similar line, ask Plainsman what it feels like to get to the top of the Killdeer Mountains and discover you left all of your arrows in the vehicle back in camp. :lol: He's lucky we shoot the same arrows. :laugh:

What are these ear plug thingys you speak of? :wink:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> On a similar line, ask Plainsman what it feels like to get to the top of the Killdeer Mountains and discover you left all of your arrows in the vehicle back in camp.


Duuuuuuh


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

Having read the posts that as usual went off base from the original intent ...may I again re iterate " the proof is in the pudding " and I do not see any videos of the NAY SAYERS posted on You Tube.

The go to the store and buy more power boys always fail to show and tell their results...This post is about the 7mm 08...want to talk about Magnums , start another post


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Perhaps some of us have more important things to do that make videos and post them on youtube.

We all have different likes and dislikes. Just because you happen to like the 7mm-08 and post a few videos on youtube doesn't make it the best cartridge since gunpowder was invented. It is after all, simply your opinion.

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You asked a question.....



jchedj said:


> .Why would anyone want to own anything else ?


And what you got were answers.... oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

AdamFisk said:


> You asked a question.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup :beer:

Question:


> Why would anyone want to own anything else ?





> The go to the store and buy more power boys always fail to show and tell their results...This post is about the 7mm 08...want to talk about Magnums , start another post


I couldn't answer your question if I didn't tell you the velocity/ballistic coefficient are not good enough for me. I like heavy 6.5 and heavy 308 for long range. I use 140 Berger VLD in a 6.5 Creedmoor and a 6.5 X 284 and 210 gr Berger VLD in a 300 Win Mag with a 28.25 inch barrel. There is such a thing as a rifle that will do most things, but not one that will do most things well. For example the 7-08 is a good rifle, but not for 500 rounds a day on prairie dogs and not for 1000 yard shots on deer. So if you want an answer why anyone would want to own anything else prepare yourself for 223 to 458 Win mag advocates.

Now ask yourself how the 7-08 is any better than the 284 Winchester, or the 280, or the 270 Winchester, or the ............


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am not a nay sayer but for me long range shooting is more than just banging steel or crunching rocks. As much as I would like to say the 7mm08 is the cats butt I can not. My 338LM still has 1926ft-lbs at 1,000yds. My 308W falls below that amount of power at about 290yds. Will a 308W make it past 1,000? Sure will. Do I use it for hunting at extended long range? Hell no. If you are happy with a popgun then I am happy for you. It does not take a belted or super mag to ding steel at 1,000yds.

I will say this about my shooting vids. They will never wind up on youtube.

Chuck Norris does not teabag the ladies. He potato-sacks them.

When Chuck Norris goes to donate blood, he declines the syringe, and instead requests a hand gun and a bucket.


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

As I said " the proof is in the pudding " and you have no pudding

Just a lot of opinionated " CHUCK NORRIS " HOT AIR
and no video proof


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

On a similar line, ask Plainsman what it feels like to get to the top of the Killdeer Mountains and discover you left all of your arrows in the vehicle back in camp. He's lucky we shoot the same arrows.

Now that is a very serious Senior moment oke: :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> On a similar line, ask Plainsman what it feels like to get to the top of the Killdeer Mountains and discover you left all of your arrows in the vehicle back in camp. He's lucky we shoot the same arrows.
> 
> Now that is a very serious Senior moment oke: :rollin:


No kidding. In my bolt actions I stay clear of the removable mags when possible. We were at the very top of North Rider mountain in Colorado elk hunting. This fellow walks up to us and asks what cartridge we are shooting. He had left his mag and ammo back in camp three miles down the mountains.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Are you kidding me? What proof do you want? I am confused at this point. I can tell you are super proud that you have hit targets at 1,000yds. with a stock rifle.

According to your second vid your bullets come in with 600ft/lbs. Please explain to me how that is the most outstanding thing ever? Chipping paint is one thing but harvesting critters is totally another as you state it is a "hunting rifle". My 338LM finally drops below your starting energy at 860yds. So my 338LM finally gets to the subsonic barrier at 1,690yds with 821ft/lbs. That is still more than your 600ft/lbs at 1,000yds. Your wonderful 7mm-08 has the retained energy of my bullet at just past 800yds. Almost half the distance. Bravo on subpar performance. Basically at 70yds less than a mile my rifle is doing what yours is at just past 800yds.

Sure my 338LM has many costs for that performance. 
1.	Rifles are always expensive
2.	Brass is spendy but it is a one-time buy until it is trash. 
3.	My hand loads cost me a buck a shot. Well it is actually $0.99? close enough to a buck for me. 
4.	The tube life is on the short side but not so short it should not be shot.
5.	Rifle weight is 18lbs
6.	It is very noisy
7.	No one likes to be with you when it is being shot.

Am I saying the 338LM is the best round out there? No. It is just a round that fills specific role as does your 7mm-08. Your rifle gets you to 1k and chips paint pretty well. Groups pretty good also. Would it be a good choice for deer hunting at 1,000yds compared to the bigger calibers? Is the 7mm-08 a good hunting caliber? Sure is as long as you work within its and your capabilities. Same goes for a 223rem. I have shot my fair share of deer with a 223.

You ask how anyone can want more. I started why I wanted more. So have many others and you still want more " pudding" from me? What is this pudding you want?

Since you do not like Norris.

There are no steroids in baseball. Just players Chuck Norris has breathed on.

Chuck Norris once challenged Lance Armstrong in a "Who has more testicles?" contest. Chuck Norris won by 5.

Chuck Norris was the fourth wise man, who gave baby Jesus the gift of beard, which he carried with him until he died. The other three wise men were enraged by the preference that Jesus showed to Chuck's gift, and arranged to have him written out of the bible. All three died soon after of mysterious roundhouse-kick related injuries.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

please go here www.snipershide.com and start the same topic and same videos please. It will be fun


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KurtR said:


> please go here http://www.snipershide.com and start the same topic and same videos please. It will be fun


Oh yes, please do! But, let me know first so I can make some pop corn. It would indeed be fun.

Huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> As I said " the proof is in the pudding " and you have no pudding


What type of information would you like? Maybe we can help, maybe we can't. Would you like a like to compare the ballistic chart of the 7-08 to my 300 Win mag pushing a 210 Berger VLD at 3017 fps? Would you like to compare groups? What do you want?

For myself if I wanted one gun for everything it would be larger. I can kill small animals with a 338 Ultramag, but I wouldn't think of hunting moose with a 22 long rifle. The 7-08 is to large to plink prairie dogs for four hours. There are better choices for bear. Sure you can make it work, but you can make a dozen other cartridges work just as well or betters. I hate to think of one gun. I would be bored to death.

Doing your own loading makes all of the calibers more versatile. I can take the 270 Winchester and make it more versatile than the factory 7-08. I can do the same with a 300 Win mag. I can load the 300 down to 308 performance, or push it to 300 Weatherby factory performance, and perhaps beyond. The 7-08 would be an ok choice for a single rifle, but so would others. Myself, I would take a 300 mag of some type. You can load the 300 WSM way below factory which is pushed to max.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Charlie47 said:


> I used to love the magnums too, favorite was 7mag. However, I still like the caliber but the Arthritis doesn't like the mags so much, so you adapt. :wink:
> Kind Regards,
> Charlie47


HI Charlie. Google 6.5 Creedmoor. I bought one and punched a deer at 758 yards this season. Very light recoil, but the ballistic coefficient of the 140 Berger VLD walks all over many rifles with more recoil. I bought a 6.5 X 284 a couple of years ago and liked the caliber so well that I bought another that would have longer barrel life.

I hear you about the arthritis, but my 300 Win mag is a heavy rifle that tames recoil pretty well. As a matter of fact I think it has less felt recoil than a light 308. The key word being FELT.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Plainsman, just wondering where you are going with the BC talk??? The 180gr Berger .284 has a higher BC than both your 140gr .264 and your 210gr .308 dia bullets. Am I missing some thing?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Savage260 said:


> Plainsman, just wondering where you are going with the BC talk??? The 180gr Berger .284 has a higher BC than both your 140gr .264 and your 210gr .308 dia bullets. Am I missing some thing?





> Doing your own loading makes all of the calibers more versatile.


I was thinking about the 140 compared to the factory rounds out of the 7-08 and other factory cartridges. I should have done something to link my thought process. I do understand that the 7mm is very high also. The 180 is .659 which is very good. I think you can buy them loaded from hmmmm they have that long range hunting show and online store. I talked to them in Bismarck at the sport show and they said they like the very bullet your talking about and shoot for a velocity of 3000 fps. I notice the new 30 caliber hybrids in 215 and the 230 have even higher ballistic coefficients. The 230 gr is .743, but I don't think I will try it for hunting since they don't list it as a hunting bullet. I also don't want to ream my throat that long so that I can never set my barrel back and rechamber.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

What if you dont hunt big game with a rifle?

If all you shoot are coyotes, why go 7mm-08 when the hot rodded, high BC 6's and 6.5s are SO much more fun zipping 100-130 grain pills at 3000ish fps! oke:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Google 6.5 Creedmoor. I bought one and punched a deer at 758 yards this season. .


That's a poke.....Plainsman, how heavy is your rifle, scoped and loaded? And, how'd the 140 hunting VLD do at that range? Good terminal performance overall?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

AdamFisk said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Google 6.5 Creedmoor. I bought one and punched a deer at 758 yards this season. .
> ...


To tell the truth I have not weighed the rifle. It feels like my plane Jane Winchester model 70 for weight. The barrel is a heavy sporter which isn't bad. The stock could be lighter, it's a Bell and Carlson Medalist.

The 140 VLD did a very good job. It was just an average 4X4 and he went about ten paces. I dinged the scope on my 300 while hauling deer for relatives. It was two feet left at 600 yards and I didn't want to scare the deer out of the neighborhood sighting in. That was disappointing. I need to get out and make sure the scope is still ok. I have never had a scope get nocked off zero before. Perhaps it was because I left the turrets off. I need to pull the scope and check the mount screws also. Oh, well I got to try one new gun. Punched a coyote with it at 605 yards. He spun two circles and went down. He had just stopped kicking and a magpie landed a couple of feet from him. Surprising how fast they key in on death.

Edit: I just run downstears and weighed a few guns. Not a very good scale, but my Browning 300WSM with 23 inch barrel, scope and sling is 9.5 lbs. My 300 Win mag with scope and butt stock carrier is 12.5 lbs. My Creedmoor is 10.25 lbs with a Mark4 and sling.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> My Creedmoor is 10.25 lbs with a Mark4 and sling.


That's heavier than I would have thought, for it being your light carry rig. You happy with the weight? I'm still trying to decide what the best compromise in weight is, for easy carrying but also to make them shots like you have. All I know is my sub 7.5lb 308 is too light, and my 13.5lb 6.5 SLR is too heavy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The heavy sporter barrel is not that bad. I think I will watch for a lighter stock. The stock is real nice, but there are lighter ones on the market. Of course I could just buy a Browning stalker for about the same price and have a light second Creedmoor. I talked to Browning and they said Creedmoors would be made in mid to late October so they should be ready to go. Considering the price isn't much more than a quality stock a second rifle would be an ok option.

Of course then I don't have the lightest scope on it either. The stock is for a heavy barrel since there are very few choices for Savage right now. I may go with a cheap stock of some kind.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I suppose it would be pretty tough to push 180VLDs in a stock/factory 7mm/08! Don't suppose they make too many 8" or 9" twist factory rifles. I am a little worried about the pudding obsession, although I must admit a nice warm bowl of butterscotch cook and serve pudding is rather pleasant on a cold Nov. night. I guess unless I have the time to film myself and my buddy cletus shooting at 1000yds it means I can't really do it. Oh, well, I have other, real things to worry about. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think that's sort of where I was at. I can see pushing the 180 7mm in the Remington mag, and especially the ultramag or the 7mm STW, but it's pushing it in a 7-08. It would be sort of like me loading my 210 gr Berger VLD in my 308. Doable certainly, but I doubt any impressive results. I stop with the 185VLD in the 308.


----------

